#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Подтверждение "длинной хронологи" дат жизни Будды (раскопки в Лумбини)

## Shus

Опубликован очередной отчет экспедиции Даремского университета в Лумбини за 2013.

Краткий вывод:
На месте храма Майядеви находилось святилище в виде бодхигхары - дерево бодхи с платформой, окруженное тротуарам-обходом и оградой (такие же с древних в времен во множестве присутствуют на Шри Ланке), которое датируется серединой 6-го века до н.э.. 
Само поселение датируется вторым тысячелетием.
Таким образом датировка, которая помимо радиоуглеродного анализа делалась еще и оптическим датированием (OSL dating), соответствует "длинной хронологии" (конечно при условии, что это был храм посвященный Будде).

Здесь (pdf): The earliest Buddhist shrine: excavating the birthplace of the Buddha, Lumbini (Nepal)

----------

Aion (26.11.2013), Ittosai (26.11.2013), Mergen (27.11.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.11.2013), Rushny (28.11.2013), sergey (26.11.2013), Vladiimir (26.11.2013), Ануруддха (26.11.2013), Богдан Б (26.11.2013), Германн (26.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Опубликован очередной отчет экспедиции Даремского университета в Лумбини за 2013.
> 
> Краткий вывод:
> На месте храма Майядеви находилось святилище в виде бодхигхары - дерево бодхи с платформой, окруженное тротуарам-обходом и оградой (такие же с древних в времен во множестве присутствуют на Шри Ланке), которое датируется серединой 6-го века до н.э.. 
> Само поселение датируется вторым тысячелетием.
> Таким образом датировка, которая помимо радиоуглеродного анализа делалась еще и оптическим датированием (OSL dating), соответствует "длинной хронологии" (конечно при условии, что это был храм посвященный Будде).
> 
> Здесь (pdf): The earliest Buddhist shrine: excavating the birthplace of the Buddha, Lumbini (Nepal)


Что за "длинной хронологии"?

----------


## sergey

> Что за "длинной хронологии"?


Более подробный ответ есть в тексте по ссылке, а если коротко, то есть у ученых разные версии датировки жизни Будды - когда он родился и когда была его париниббана. Более долгий срок назад - получается более _длинная_ хронология буддизма, конкретно здесь говорится о версии, что родился в 6 в. до Р.Х. Есть версия на век (или даже кажется больше) позже, т.е. более _короткой_ получается хронология буддизма.

----------

Chikara (26.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Что за "длинной хронологии"?


566—486 до н. э.

----------

Chikara (26.11.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Что за "длинной хронологии"?


google> wiki> Будда Шакьямуни >Достоверность хронологических данных

----------

Chikara (26.11.2013)

----------


## Miruka Ze

Уже в новостях.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/science...t_shrine.shtml

----------


## Shus

> Уже в новостях.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/science...t_shrine.shtml


Как обычно слегка врут:
"До сих пор самые древние обнаруженные постройки в храме в Лумбини относились к III веку до нашей эры - к временам правления императора Ашоки."
Дарэмская экспедиция там работает не первый год и идет по стратам, тщательно анализирую каждый слой. В прошлом отчете был зафиксирован слой ~400-ый год до н.э.
В этом году они добрались до коренного слоя, который не содержит следов строений и жизнедеятельности.
В отчете на разрезе слоев это хорошо видно(ниже северная сторона, слева проставлены даты по стратам):

----------

Ittosai (26.11.2013), Miruka Ze (26.11.2013), Богдан Б (26.11.2013), Германн (29.11.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Как обычно слегка врут:
> "До сих пор самые древние обнаруженные постройки в храме в Лумбини относились к III веку до нашей эры - к временам правления императора Ашоки."
> Дарэмская экспедиция там работает не первый год и идет по стратам, тщательно анализирую каждый слой. В прошлом отчете был зафиксирован слой ~400-ый год до н.э.
> В этом году они добрались до коренного слоя, который не содержит следов строений и жизнедеятельности.


С научной т.зр., тем ближе прото-махаяна (Махишасака с мула-виджняной и дочерняя Дхармагуптака с Дхарани-питакой - о чём писал КИ; а так же Махасангхика с махакаруной) ко времени жизни основателя религии.

----------


## Shus

> С научной т.зр., тем ближе прото-махаяна (Махишасака с мула-виджняной и дочерняя Дхармагуптака с Дхарани-питакой - о чём писал КИ; а так же Махасангхика с махакаруной) ко времени жизни основателя религии.


Герман, не тащите сюда воинствующее невежество КИ, пожалуйста.
Датировка ранних сутр махаяны скорее всего действительно сдвинется, но по другим причинам (хотя это и не та "махаяна", которую Вы подразумеваете).

----------

Сергей Ч (29.11.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Датировка ранних сутр махаяны скорее всего действительно сдвинется, но по другим причинам (хотя это и не та "махаяна", которую Вы подразумеваете).


Очень интересно. А что это за причины? 

Для меня Махаяна - всё, где есть Махакаруна. Её древность в Махасангхике подтверждена надписью на горшке 1-го века н.э. из Кара-Тепе, кх. 36

В.В. Вертоградова, "Индийская эпиграфика из Кара-Тепе в старом Термезе. Проблемы дешифровки и интерпретации" 
М, "Вост. лит." РАН 1995. Стр. 41-42:

"1) Какая школа (школы?) буддизма принесла это учение в район Термеза и возможно ли выявить хотя бы некоторые моменты буддийского учения, бытующего на Кара-Тепе? (...) В настоящее время на основе четырёх дарственных надписей кхароштхи (№ 2 кх, №6 кх, №36 кх, №63 кх) можно считать доказанным, что на Кара-Тепе пребывала школа махасангхика. Ещё четыре надписи кхроштхи свидетельствуют об этом косвенно. По данным надписей, со школой махасангхика связаны только тексты на сосудах общинного пользования. Эти надписи известны уже в ранний период жизни Кара-Тепе (до закладки ряда помещений и тем более до периода появления захоронений в отдельных пещерах). Известный текст школы Махасангхика "Махавасту" сохранил в колофоне более точное название северной разновидности этой школы - "Махасангхика-локоттаравада". (...) Теперь, если обратиться к каратепинским надписям, то можно сделать ряд наблюдений над характером буддийского учения на основании некоторых терминов и завершающих надписи призывов-заклинаний. Так, призыв на сосуде №36 кх, где упомянута школа махасангхика, по-видимому, относится к доктрине mahakaruna и провозглашает идею абсолютной любви и самопожертвования бодхисаттвы. Надо заметить, что некоторые исследователи соотносили концепцию mahakaruna с развитой Махаяной. В связи с этим те места из "Махавасту", где описывается mahakaruna-samprayaktam cittam, "сознание, охваченное махакаруной", такие исследователи, как Рахула и Сузуки, считали поздними интерполяциями. Однако провозглашение махакаруны в надписи махасангхиков из Кара-Тепе скорее свидетельствует об аутентичности указанных отрывков из "Махавасту" и о разработке этой школой доктрины mahakaruna как основного признака 8-го уровня бодхисаттвы, на котором последний становится не подверженным возвращению на более низкие уровни (avai-vartaka). О возможности смены школы махасангхика школой сарвастивада в Средней Азии высказал мнение Я.Харматта, который связывал употребление алфавита кхароштхи в Средней Азии со школой махасангхика, а алфавита брахми - со школой сарвастивада". 

Стр. 12-13: 
"Интересен призыв в №36 кх: [du]khami-sarvasattvanam-daho-va-ceda-bhavatu, "в страданиях всех живых существ пусть же будет сожжено сердце!" Этот призыв, впервые встречающийся в эпиграфике, определённо указывает на концепцию mahakaruna "великое сострадание", засвидетельствованную уже в школе Махасангхиков и развитую в Махаяне. Подобные призывы являлись самостоятельными предложениями, которые переписывались из других текстов, варьировались в разных вотивных надписях одного формуляра, порой не согласовываясь с основным текстом надписи".

----------


## Shus

> Очень интересно. А что это за причины? ......


Почитайте, не поленитесь (можно сразу со со второй части): "Научные исследования ранней индийской Махаяны (современное состояние и новые перспективы)"
А надпись на горшке уже раньше обсуждали.

----------

Германн (29.11.2013), Сергей Ч (29.11.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

Статья Джованни Верарди о том, как археологические находки (в том числе Шриваставы в Пипрахве) свидетельствуют в пользу традиционной "долгой" хронологии:

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/12130509...i-Verardi-2004

(см. также The Dating of the Historical Buddha: A Review Article http://indology.info/papers/cousins/ )

Giovanni Verardi, 2004, Buddha's birth and Reassessment of archaeological evidence in: Christoph Cueppers, Max Deeg and Hubert Durt, The Birth of the Buddha, Proceedings of the Seminar held in Lumbini, Nepal, October 2004, Lumbini, Lumbini International Research Institute (pp.19-39)

См. также его книгу "Hardships and Downfall of Buddhism in India":
https://bookshop.iseas.edu.sg/publication/1001

( из сообщения http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...12963#msg12963 )

Вот вам и "консенсус авторитетных ученых" по поводу "короткой" хронологии.

----------

Shus (02.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

))))

----------

Petrov (09.12.2013), Ассаджи (02.12.2013), Денис Евгеньев (02.12.2013), Сергей Ч (02.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2013)

----------

